# FY 06/07 numbers for NCM



## kincanucks (8 Mar 2006)

Well some new numbers have been released.  Some were expected to be high and many others are absent.

Crewman - 305
Arty Fd - 190
Inf - RCR - 407
Inf - PPCLI - 407
Inf - R22R - 406
Bosn - 59
LCIS Tech - 90
Comm Rsch - 90
Veh Tech - 190
AVS Tech - 84
AVN Tech - 175
Cook - 81
Sup Tech - 114
MSE Op - 66
RMS Clk - 136
Sig Op - 252
Med Tech - 110
Cbt Engr - 270

Again if the trade that you are interested in is not listed above then there are no positions available or the numbers have not been released yet.  These numbers are for direct entries, CTs and re-enrollees.  The higher the number the less competitive the trade is and we may take anyone for it.  However, remember just because an applicant meets the minimum requirements for a trade does not guarantee that they will be processed for or accepted for that trade.  Cheers.


----------



## FAULK (9 Mar 2006)

The numbers look nice so far this year; especially INF, it seems to be way up from last year.

Do you know roughly when the numbers for MP will be available?  :warstory:


----------



## kincanucks (9 Mar 2006)

FAULK said:
			
		

> The numbers look nice so far this year; especially INF, it seems to be way up from last year.
> 
> Do you know roughly when the numbers for MP will be available?  :warstory:



No but given the successes of the last few MPACs probably zero.


----------



## FAULK (9 Mar 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> No but given the successes of the last few MPACs probably zero.



 Thats not good. They should raise the requirements for MP. 

If there are 0 positions for MP this year will they still hold the board interviews in September and host MPACs for those applying this year?
I realize if theres no positions I won't get a job, but I could at least sit on a waiting list for when positions do become available.


----------



## yoman (9 Mar 2006)

Do these numbers reflect the planned CF expansion?


----------



## kincanucks (9 Mar 2006)

FAULK said:
			
		

> Thats not good. They should raise the requirements for MP.
> 
> If there are 0 positions for MP this year will they still hold the board interviews in September and host MPACs for those applying this year?
> I realize if theres no positions I won't get a job, but I could at least sit on a waiting list for when positions do become available.



There was a rumour that there would be a MPAC in Sept.  If that it is still a good rumour I have no idea and they will tell us when they are ready to tell us which is usually at the last moment.


----------



## kincanucks (9 Mar 2006)

yoman said:
			
		

> Do these numbers reflect the planned CF expansion?



Hard to tell since the numbers for half the occupations have not been released but the numbers for cbt arms and Sig Op are higher than last year.


----------



## PViddy (9 Mar 2006)

Kincanucks,

was at my local CFRC today and told that the Fire fighter trade is currently closed, do you see that chnaging in the next 3 months ? thanks for your insight.

cheers

PV


----------



## kincanucks (9 Mar 2006)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Kincanucks,
> 
> was at my local CFRC today and told that the Fire fighter trade is currently closed, do you see that chnaging in the next 3 months ? thanks for your insight.
> 
> ...



No


----------



## ChopperHead (10 Mar 2006)

are there many people applying for Mse Op? i see there is only 66 postions available and was just wondering if there are lots of competion for those placements or is it kinda stagnant?

Also do you expect the number of postions available to increase at all in the near future?


----------



## kincanucks (10 Mar 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> are there many people applying for Mse Op? i see there is only 66 postions available and was just wondering if there are lots of competion for those placements or is it kinda stagnant?
> 
> Also do you expect the number of postions available to increase at all in the near future?



MSE Op is one of those trades that fill up very quickly as some people think it is better than being in the combat arms.  As for the numbers increasing, for MSE Op - no.


----------



## Chauhan (10 Mar 2006)

What about Weapons Technician - LAND My recruiter for The Lorne Scots said they're always in high demand regular and reserve


----------



## kincanucks (10 Mar 2006)

Raj said:
			
		

> What about Weapons Technician - LAND My recruiter for The Lorne Scots said they're always in high demand regular and reserve



Again if the trade that you are interested in is not listed above then there are no positions available or the numbers have not been released yet.


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Mar 2006)

What is the was out rate for Comm Rsch these days? 90 is a significant bump in the trade.


----------



## janedoe (24 Mar 2006)

From what I hear comm rsch needs people bad. Yet hey I am sitting here merit listed with no call. So who knows.


----------



## ark (25 Mar 2006)

Kincanucks, do you have the FY 06/07 numbers for Officers or know approximately when they should be available  ?


----------



## kincanucks (25 Mar 2006)

No and No.


----------



## CosmoK (28 Mar 2006)

Wait a minute, isn't the new budget and new numbers supposed to be released in April?  Or are these the ones?  

Is there going to be more info/numbers released in april?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Mar 2006)

CosmoK said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, isn't the new budget and new numbers supposed to be released in April?  Or are these the ones?
> 
> Is there going to be more info/numbers released in april?



This is it for FY 06/07 as it stands now.


----------



## CosmoK (28 Mar 2006)

So more trades could be added?  Or is that it...?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Mar 2006)

CosmoK said:
			
		

> So more trades could be added?  Or is that it...?



This is it for FY 06/07 as it stands now.

DA


----------



## Former291er (30 Mar 2006)

Around what time can we expect the numbers for officers for the new fiscal year?
Rob.


----------



## Collin.t (3 Apr 2006)

eh comm rsch, talk about a trade, I'd go back in if there was no morse code involved....

What I am really baffled about is that the navy ops trade are close as we speak, now is that because of the planned amalgation ? and given the attrition rate in NES op I really hope it's going to reopen very soon.

kincanucks I know that as of now the trade is closed, but with your experience can you tell me what you can forsee this year for that trade ?, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Former291er (3 Apr 2006)

The worst part for the guys that fail out of the Comms rsch training because of morse code is that after you hit leitrim, you will be on a morse bay for maybe a month or two and then never see it again, lol.
Course requirement though I guess, lose some guys with excellent computer skills because they can't hit 16 WPM.
Hope you find something else that you like teasdale, I know the trade you want is closed this year.
Cheers, Rob.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Apr 2006)

_kincanucks I know that as of now the trade is closed, but with your experience can you tell me what you can forsee this year for that trade ?, it would be much appreciated._

Don't know as they have never been zero positions for these trades before.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Apr 2006)

Update on numbers with the addition of other occupations:

Crewman - 330
Arty Fd - 200
Arty AD - 20
Inf - RCR - 450
Inf - PPCLI - 450
Inf - R22R - 350
Line Maint - 50
NW Tech - 29
Met Tech - 28
Bosn - 59 *
ATIS Tech - 45*
LCIS Tech - 90
NCI OP - 33
NES OP - 41
NET A - 14
NET C - 18
NET T - 30
Comm Rsch - 100
Mar Eng Mech - 52
Hull Tech - 25*
Mar Elect - 34
Veh Tech - 220
Wpns Tech L - 35*
Mat Tech - 30*
AVN Tech - 231
AVS Tech - 124
Image Tech - 20*
ACS Tech  - 34*
Fire Ftr - 65*
MP - 89*
Cook - 130*
Stwd - 28*
Muscn - 22
Postal - 2*
Sup Tech - 149*
Ammo Tech - 12*
Tfc Tech - 57
MSE Op - 95*
RMS Clk - 182*
Nav Comm - 49
RM Tech - 9*
ED Tech - 12*
EGS Tech - 9*
PH Tech - 9*
WFE Tech - 9*
Constr Tech - 14*
Sonar Op - 29
EO Tech - 35
Sig Op - 280
Med Tech - 163
Dent Tech -  8*
AC Op - 40
Cbt Engr - 300

Any occupation that has an * beside the number requires a very strong application and related work experience and education so if you don't have it don't apply for it and waste your time and the recruiter's time.  Also, remember that just because you meet the basic requirements for an occupation does not mean that you will get processed and selected for it.  Good luck.


----------



## Collin.t (11 Apr 2006)

that is a great news 

thanks alot kinkanucks !!!

I just hope that not many people are going to pick NES op as a trade


----------



## CosmoK (11 Apr 2006)

kincanucks, I think I speak for us all when I say that YOU ARE THE MAN!

THANKS!


----------



## CosmoK (11 Apr 2006)

Additionally, I see that some new trades have opened, but also some trades that were open HAVE GROWN....for instance, Med Tech went up to 163.  Is it possible for these trades to shrink JUST AS FAST?  I mean, other then filling from enrollment, can they TAKE AWAY numbers the same way as they added...or is that unlikely?  Just seems like things changed pretty fast.


----------



## Springroll (11 Apr 2006)

Thank you, Kincanucks!!

I have a smile on my face, now  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2006)

CosmoK said:
			
		

> Additionally, I see that some new trades have opened, but also some trades that were open HAVE GROWN....for instance, Med Tech went up to 163.  Is it possible for these trades to shrink JUST AS FAST?  I mean, other then filling from enrollment, can they TAKE AWAY numbers the same way as they added...or is that unlikely?  Just seems like things changed pretty fast.


Adjustments are always made but very unlikely it would be a reduction in required numbers.


----------



## CosmoK (11 Apr 2006)

It looks like Infantry R22R has been reduced to 350, that is, unless those positions were simply filled.

Also, those numbers eg. FIRE FTR (65)....are these simply for Direct Entry...or would they include Occupational Transfers as well.  So say it was a 50/50 allotment, would this essentially mean that 1/2 of the 65 were available to the public.  Or are OT's on top of the 65...?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2006)

CosmoK said:
			
		

> It looks like Infantry R22R has been reduced to 350, that is, unless those positions were simply filled.
> 
> Also, those numbers eg. FIRE FTR (65)....are these simply for Direct Entry...or would they include Occupational Transfers as well.  So say it was a 50/50 allotment, would this essentially mean that 1/2 of the 65 were available to the public.  Or are OT's on top of the 65...?



Sweet Mother of all Good Gods!

The numbers are direct entry entry (off the street or from the reserves through CT) only because that is what recruiting looks after.


----------



## billypark (24 Mar 2008)

It sounds like a lot of people enter and leave the CF every year.  Is it because of lay offs by the CF or because their contracts are expired?  I thought that the a job in the CF was relatively stable, as long as you do the work well.

Is there one of these for FY 07/08?


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Mar 2008)

billypark said:
			
		

> It sounds like a lot of people enter and leave the CF every year.  Is it because of lay offs by the CF or because their contracts are expired?  I thought that the a job in the CF was relatively stable, as long as you do the work well.
> 
> Is there one of these for FY 07/08?



I'm not an expert, but usually you enjoy excellent job security within the CF. Example: I know some people who do to their poor physical shape should be "layed off" from the forces, but they are still kicking. I think you will find that the majority of those leaving the CF do so on their own free will.


----------



## billypark (25 Mar 2008)

That's good to hear since I am applying for ROTP (will be hearing back from my recruiting centre sometime this month) and intend to work my whole life in the CF.  If I am not accepted, I will apply for a job as a NCM when I turn 17 in January 2009.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Mar 2008)

What trade are you look at?  Right now alot of the naval trades are below their manning lists, which means they are hurting for people.


----------

